# outlaw pre/pro... need code.. anyone?



## cellexjohn (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm new to Dish and really enjoying it! 
I ran through all the numbers in the amp programming section (including the amp number) and couldn't get any of them to take. I wasn't sure if there was a way around it, or if I just didn't know the right "trick". 

Oh, I have the 942 so you know what remotes I have.

Thanks
John


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

One thing that is tricky with Sony stuff is that Dish only work with Sony set to video1 remote on the receiver. Sony ships from factory with setting to video 2, so until you change Dish remotes will not talk. Sony only has the option to change only on their highter end equipment not the low in all in box stuff. 

I know you stuff not Sony, but you might have same issue.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

DRJDAN said:


> Sony only has the option to change only on their highter end equipment not the low in all in box stuff.


I have not found that to be true.

AFAIK, my Sony HT in a box (HT-7700DP) is their (near?) low-end version, and it has lots of great features - including the 1/2 switch. I'm VERY happy with the system.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I was talking about the all in one that have the combo receiver/DVD unit vs the ones like yours that are free standing receivers and free standing DVD unit. Sony calls them their Dream Systems. I had one and had this issue, so I sold it.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

AH - gotcha! You're right, my HT box had 9 separate parts. Receiver, DVD, subwoofer, center front, and five other speakers.


----------



## glulam (Aug 2, 2005)

DRJDAN said:


> One thing that is tricky with Sony stuff is that Dish only work with Sony set to video1 remote on the receiver. Sony ships from factory with setting to video 2, so until you change Dish remotes will not talk. Sony only has the option to change only on their highter end equipment not the low in all in box stuff.
> 
> I know you stuff not Sony, but you might have same issue.


Hi DRJDAN,
Can you explain this a little further, as I do have a Sony Dream Machine. Can I program the 942 remote to control the Sony's volume? The audio is through the video2.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Still trying to figure out what Sony has to do with the original question about an Outlaw pre/pro?


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

glulam,

The Sony Dream Machine is factory set to remote code 2 and it does not have the option to change. This is the case with mine (model: DAV-FC8) does not. The stand alone receivers have the option to set the remote control to code 1 or 2. Code 2 is the factory default, but you can change. This is true of some other brands also. The remote control codes have nothing to do with the AV connections (video1, video2, etc).

Since I could not change my Dream Machine remote to code 1 (only one that Dish 942 can use), I sold it on ebay. Now I have a free stranding Sony receiver, DVD player and speakers.

I took my 942 remote control to Fry's and checked it with the various receivers I was interested in. Changing the code on a receiver is not real obvious how to change. I went to the manufacures web sites and checked the manuals for the models of interest so I could change and test in the store.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

If you can afford an outlaw pre/pro setup, then im assuming you have nice speakers and can swing for a mx-850 remote to make your setup easy to use.

Jon


----------

